# Sunrail takeover by counties fast tracked



## Caesar La Rock (Apr 8, 2017)

> The latest numbers from the SunRail commission show roughly 3,500 trips a day on the train in February.
> 
> Despite the low ridership, Mayor Buddy Dyer said he's not concerned, even though the city, Orange, Seminole and Volusia counties are set to take over the operations in 2021.
> 
> But now there are talks to fast track that takeover, from an operations standpoint, by two years.




Source


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17 (Feb 21, 2018)

This is the most recent thread I could find on SunRail, which is why I am posting this here. Trains are now testing from Sand Lake Road to Poinciana and stations are nearly complete. I rode by on Amtrak 91 yesterday morning, and the platforms look usable. We also passed a test train stopped at the Kissimmee station. Service is scheduled to begin mid-summer.


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Feb 21, 2018)

a few weeks ago I rode the Star from West Palm (transferred from Brightline after getting off a cruise in Ft. Lauderdale...) to Kissimmee and saw all of the SunRail construction along the way and it looked like it was wrapping up. Always great to see progress being made and expansions in rail systems.


----------

